# Woodlice



## paphioboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi guys.. Some help needed here. What is the simplest and most effective way of getting rid of woodlice? They're one of the major pests in my garden, frequently hiding in any moist media, breaking down the medium and chewing the root tips..  Any advice greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 25, 2010)

My first thought would be diatomaceous earth. You must keep reapplying it, but it does kill the bugs...slowly...


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 25, 2010)

They do like humidity, but not water! So very, very dry or under water ! Apparently they appreciate raw potatoes, banana or orange peel; you should be able to collect them on those ! Jean


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 26, 2010)

What do wood lice look like- how big are they? I see some tiny white flecks in old potting mix and wonder if they are hiding out down there?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2010)

Combine 2 above suggestions - 
-sprinkle the D.E. around the potato, banana & orange, now you got 'em! :rollhappy:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 26, 2010)

Woodlice are sowbugs. I have them in just about every pot. I'm not sure that they are all that damaging...just annoying. Maybe a drench with Physan would be enough to irritate them into leaving.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Now to figure out where to get diatomaceous earth.. 

linda, woodlice are small, brown creatures that look like they have many legs.. oval in shape, like a skinny ladybug without wings..


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 27, 2010)

I use diatomaceous earth liberally and often when needed. It works for me.  Fortunately I rarely have any bugs to kill.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't have a bug problem [little gnats] until I got a bunch of compots.  I would like to see a photo of wood lice.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 27, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I didn't have a bug problem [little gnats] until I got a bunch of compots.  I would like to see a photo of wood lice.



Thousands of pics of woodlice / sowbugs / pillbugs out there. Any search should find them. These crustaceans rarely cause problems except perhaps by making media break down faster.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Eric, ya never heard of Google? 

Woodlice are a pest to me because they make the medium deteriorate very rapidly and the roots suffer (especially sphagnum moss and other organic stuff). I'll try the orange peel idea...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess Malaysian woodlice are more annoying than NYC woodlice......


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Eric, ya never heard of Google?
> 
> Woodlice are a pest to me because they make the medium deteriorate very rapidly and the roots suffer (especially sphagnum moss and other organic stuff). I'll try the orange peel idea...



I know what a sowbug/pillbug is; this is what Eric M. is describing but they don't match your description. I will check Google for _Malaysian_ wood lice. oke: If they're the same as our pillbugs, many hours of youthfull entertainment can be had with a magnifying glass and good sunshine! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2010)

if pots are on the ground it makes it much easier for them to get in the pots. if you can raise them up on at least a short bench and put some tanglefoot type stuff around the legs that can help keep them away (after you purge what's in your pots). sounds like a picture of the bug would be a little more helpful since us yankees wouldn't know what a malaysian wood louse might be


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hahaha.. I know pillbugs are quite round and fat black things about 1-2cm in size.. I'll try to take a pic, if they don't run away from me..


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

Grab your magnifying glass!


----------

